# Christmas in Oz



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi all.

We are currently 6 months into a 12 month working visa in New Zealand & are planning a visit to my sister in Brisbane for Christmas.

Can anyone tell me if there are any visa requirements for us to enter Australia.

Thanks in advance for any help given


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mackers26 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> We are currently 6 months into a 12 month working visa in New Zealand & are planning a visit to my sister in Brisbane for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Yes, you will need to get an electronic travel authority or evisitor to enter Australia. You must be outside of Australia to apply for this. See Visitor Visa Online


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

Topcat is right... only New Zealand citizens get that privilege.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

It's pretty easy to get. You should be able to visit a travel agency like Flight Centre 5 minutes and $30 nzd each


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Just apply for an evisitor visa online. It's free whereas a travel agent charges you for an ETA.


----------

